# Alright, Squirrel hunters, teach me!!



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

i shot my first squirrel last year and have yet to see one in my "hunting grounds" since. it's on public land, but i doubt they are hunted much. 

i may have been lucky the first time, and i'm guessing that i was. 

who can give me tips for hunting them? i carry the rocks to throw and stay very quiet.

someone give me an idea... there are plenty around home, but i'd really like to let them go as emergency food.

are there any tricks?

thanks


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

They are just like any other animal. Find what they are feeding on and you will find them. I went yesterday anf ound them feeding on what little acorns we have. Last week they were in some pines eating pine nuts. I wear a camo shirt and hat but I also hunt with a pistol. Usually you can just sit where they are feeding and you will have them around you in an hour or less.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

If you have hickory trees wthat have nuts in your area start there this time of year, if not find the oaks and you will at leats find a few. One hint as far as eating the grey ones are much better than the red ones, much more tender.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Like the two posts above says, Find the acorns and hickorys and you will find the squirrels. Look under the oaks and hickorys for cuttings, no cuttings no squirrels. Find the cuttings, pick a good place within good shooting range and set down, be still and quiet while watching and listening. You can hear the sound of them cutting and hear the cuttings falling on ground. Fried squirrel,gravy and hot bisquits, cant be beat.LOL Camo will help alot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Time of day can play a big factor in your success also. Early in the morning and late in the evening is most generally the best time of day to hunt. However, if there is a overcast anytime of the day can be productive. If it's a rainny morning then go as soon as the rain stops. They will come out to eat then.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have been told the ones eating pine nuts taste of turpinetine???


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Dad used a 22, shot em in the head. Grandpa used a shotgun. Had to pick out the shot, but that way he saved the brains for brains and eggs for breakfast. I was little, but I'll never forget that arguement!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheribelle said:


> Dad used a 22, shot em in the head. Grandpa used a shotgun. Had to pick out the shot, but that way he saved the brains for brains and eggs for breakfast. I was little, but I'll never forget that arguement!


cheribelle, do you really think that is why your grandpa used a shotgun. Reason why I ask is cause I'm starting to favor the shotgun more since I'm getting closer to 50 and can't see down the barrel as good anymore.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Use a .410 sxs or .22mag. I Know the .22 mag is overkill but is EXTREMELY accurate. Puts a hole through a dime at 50 yds. Yes it has a 4x scope. Outstanding for head shots. I like to hunt the edges of the woods, between the woods and farm fields at first light. Believe it or not a grunt tube for deer hunting will bring the squirrels in to you. They are very curious.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Today I was standing outside and heard a rustling in the trees that sounded like a heard of elephants. As it turned out it was a couple of fat little squirrels. They were both less than 150 feet from me, sitting there, staring at me. I could have picked them both off if I hadn't been an a neighborhood with a bunch of houses around. Boy, I'll be glad when I get out to homestead. I've always wanted to try a BBQ with the little critters. 

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Your dad was a heck of a shot. I think I could shoot them with no problem, but a head shot would be pure luck, for sure.

donsgal


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I shoot em with a 22 cause I hate biting into lead pellets when I'm chowing down.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Good point, RH, but YEP, I know he ate the brains.


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

When you find the acorn tree's look for small ends of branches chewed off and laying about the bottom of the tree, sure indicator there is a squirrel above ya.

Thanks

JB


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

donsgal said:


> Your dad was a heck of a shot. I think I could shoot them with no problem, but a head shot would be pure luck, for sure.
> 
> donsgal


It's not luck, it's training and practice. My Dad hunted that way and he taught me to hunt that way. I used to be able to do it with iron sights but now I need a decent scope.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i have found the surest way to attract squirrels is to sit in a tree stand w/ a deer rifle 8D


----------

